# 2.6.30 - missing capture mixing controls for alc 660/861

## cubic

I have decide to upgrade from 2.6.28 to 2.6.30-r2 (gentoo sources) but after successful boot there are no mixer controls in alsamixer and my built-in microphone stopped working. I tried couple model=XXX option for snd-hda-intel but no luck. Is there anything I've missed or is it a bug? I run alsa-info.sh script for 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 and 2.6.30-gentoo-r2  from which i can not tell anything besides missing mixers here are result:

```

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.56

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Tue Jul  7 11:14:05 UTC 2009

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.1

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 

Product Name:      F3JC                

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    2.6.28-gentoo-r5

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.18rc3

Library version:    1.0.20

Utilities version:  1.0.20

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

No sound servers found.

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Susbsystem ID's

!!--------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:1338

!!Modprobe options (Sound related)

!!--------------------------------

snd-hda-intel: model=asus-laptop position_fix=1

snd-hda-intel: model=asus-laptop 

!!Loaded sound module options

!!--------------------------

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC660

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0861

Subsystem Id: 0x10430000

Revision Id: 0x100340

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x140]: 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x405: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x405: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x405: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x405: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x07 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x605: Stereo Digital Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x02, nsteps=0x0d, stepsize=0x0b, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x140]: 48000 96000

    bits [0x2]: 16

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 6

     0x0d* 0x0c 0x0f 0x10 0x11 0x15

Node 0x09 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0a [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000001f: OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x99030110: [Fixed] Line Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x16

Node 0x0c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000037: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x19

Node 0x0d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000337: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50

  Pin Default 0x01a1183e: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xe

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x0e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000017: OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x19

Node 0x0f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000033f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50

  Pin Default 0x0121101f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x45: OUT VREF_100

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1a

Node 0x10 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000033f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50

  Pin Default 0x99a30130: [Fixed] Mic at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1b

Node 0x11 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000063: IN Balanced Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x99330131: [Fixed] CD at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x1

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400301: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x01451120: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = Optical, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 1

     0x07

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x0d 0x10

Node 0x15 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20050f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0c, nsteps=0x17, stepsize=0x0b, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x0c, nsteps=0x0c, stepsize=0x0b, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x0c 0x0c]

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 3

     0x11 0x14 0x1c

Node 0x16 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x15

Node 0x17 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x15

Node 0x18 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x15

Node 0x19 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x06 0x15

Node 0x1a [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 4

     0x04 0x06 0x15 0x03

Node 0x1b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 4

     0x04 0x06 0x15 0x03

Node 0x1c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x0c 0x0f

Node 0x1d [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x1e [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000017: OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x20 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000017: OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x17

Node 0x21 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x22 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x23 [Beep Generator Widget] wcaps 0x70000c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x0f, nsteps=0x0f, stepsize=0x0b, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x8f]

Codec: Generic 1543 ID 3155

Address: 1

Vendor Id: 0x15433155

Subsystem Id: 0x10431335

Revision Id: 0x100700

Modem Function Group: 0x1

--endcollapse--

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC861 Digital [ALC861 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [Intel]

Card hw:0 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16'

  Mixer name   : 'Realtek ALC660'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0861,10430000,00100340 HDA:15433155,10431335,00100700'

  Controls      : 15

  Simple ctrls  : 10

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono: Capture [off]

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono: Capture [on]

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 13

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-6.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-6.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mixer',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Beep',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

!!Alsactl output

!!-------------

--startcollapse--

state.Intel {

   control.1 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.2 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 23'

      comment.dbmin -3600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.3 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.4 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 13'

      comment.dbmin -600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.5 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.6 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type ENUMERATED

      comment.count 1

      comment.item.0 Mic

      comment.item.1 'Front Mic'

      comment.item.2 Line

      comment.item.3 CD

      comment.item.4 Mixer

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Source'

      value Mic

   }

   control.7 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 23'

      comment.dbmin -3600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.8 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.9 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 15'

      comment.dbmin -4500

      comment.dbmax 0

      iface MIXER

      name 'PC Beep Playback Volume'

      value.0 15

      value.1 15

   }

   control.10 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'PC Beep Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.11 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.12 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.13 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.14 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.15 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

      value true

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 8 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 7 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/hwC0D0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/hwC0D1

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 5 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 4 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 3 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 2 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/timer

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 8 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 7 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/hwC0D0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/hwC0D1

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 5 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 4 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 3 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 2 Jul  7 12:03 /dev/snd/timer

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC861 Digital [ALC861 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [Intel]

Card hw:0 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16'

  Mixer name   : 'Realtek ALC660'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0861,10430000,00100340 HDA:15433155,10431335,00100700'

  Controls      : 15

  Simple ctrls  : 10

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono: Capture [off]

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono: Capture [on]

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 13

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-6.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-6.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mixer',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Beep',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

!!Alsactl output

!!-------------

--startcollapse--

state.Intel {

   control.1 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.2 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 23'

      comment.dbmin -3600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.3 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.4 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 13'

      comment.dbmin -600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.5 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.6 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type ENUMERATED

      comment.count 1

      comment.item.0 Mic

      comment.item.1 'Front Mic'

      comment.item.2 Line

      comment.item.3 CD

      comment.item.4 Mixer

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Source'

      value Mic

   }

   control.7 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 23'

      comment.dbmin -3600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.8 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.9 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 15'

      comment.dbmin -4500

      comment.dbmax 0

      iface MIXER

      name 'PC Beep Playback Volume'

      value.0 15

      value.1 15

   }

   control.10 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'PC Beep Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.11 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.12 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'(to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.13 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.14 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.15 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

      value true

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

nfs

lockd

sunrpc

autofs4

xfs

hid_cherry

nvidia

usbhid

snd_hda_intel

iwl3945

ehci_hcd

uhci_hcd

rfkill

sdhci_pci

usbcore

snd_pcm

mac80211

sdhci

i2c_i801

rng_core

snd_timer

r8169

mmc_core

ricoh_mmc

asus_laptop

snd_page_alloc

mii

snd_hwdep

```

and 

```

!!################################

!!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.56

!!################################

!!Script ran on: Tue Jul  7 10:05:25 UTC 2009

!!Linux Distribution

!!------------------

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.1

!!DMI Information

!!---------------

Manufacturer:      ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 

Product Name:      F3JC                

!!Kernel Information

!!------------------

Kernel release:    2.6.30-gentoo-r2

Operating System:  GNU/Linux

Architecture:      x86_64

Processor:         Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz

SMP Enabled:       Yes

!!ALSA Version

!!------------

Driver version:     1.0.20

Library version:    1.0.20

Utilities version:  1.0.20

!!Loaded ALSA modules

!!-------------------

snd_hda_intel

!!Sound Servers on this system

!!----------------------------

No sound servers found.

!!Soundcards recognised by ALSA

!!-----------------------------

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16

!!PCI Soundcards installed in the system

!!--------------------------------------

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

!!Advanced information - PCI Vendor/Device/Susbsystem ID's

!!--------------------------------------------------------

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: 1043:1338

!!Modprobe options (Sound related)

!!--------------------------------

snd-hda-intel: model=asus-laptop position_fix=1

snd-hda-intel: model=asus-laptop 

!!Loaded sound module options

!!--------------------------

!!Module: snd_hda_intel

bdl_pos_adj : 1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

enable : Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y

enable_msi : 0

id : <NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>

index : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

model : asus-laptop,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>,<NULL>

position_fix : 1,0,0,0,0,0,0,0

probe_mask : -1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1

probe_only : N,N,N,N,N,N,N,N

single_cmd : N

!!HDA-Intel Codec information

!!---------------------------

--startcollapse--

Codec: Realtek ALC660

Address: 0

Function Id: 0x1

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0861

Subsystem Id: 0x10430000

Revision Id: 0x100340

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x140]: 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

GPIO: io=0, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=0, wake=0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x405: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x405: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x405: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x405: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x07 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x605: Stereo Digital Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10051b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x02, nsteps=0x0d, stepsize=0x0b, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x140]: 48000 96000

    bits [0x2]: 16

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 6

     0x0d* 0x0c 0x0f 0x10 0x11 0x15

Node 0x09 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0a [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000001f: OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x99030110: [Fixed] Line Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x16

Node 0x0c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000037: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x19

Node 0x0d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000337: IN OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50

  Pin Default 0x01a1183e: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0xe

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x0e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000017: OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x19

Node 0x0f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000033f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50

  Pin Default 0x0121101f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x45: OUT VREF_100

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1a

Node 0x10 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0000033f: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger ImpSense

    Vref caps: HIZ 50

  Pin Default 0x99a30130: [Fixed] Mic at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x1b

Node 0x11 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000063: IN Balanced Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x99330131: [Fixed] CD at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x1

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x12 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400301: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x01451120: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = Optical, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 1

     0x07

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x0d 0x10

Node 0x15 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20050f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x0c, nsteps=0x17, stepsize=0x0b, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x05 0x05] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x0c, nsteps=0x0c, stepsize=0x0b, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x0c 0x0c]

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 3

     0x11 0x14 0x1c

Node 0x16 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x15

Node 0x17 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x15

Node 0x18 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x15

Node 0x19 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x06 0x15

Node 0x1a [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 4

     0x04 0x06 0x15 0x03

Node 0x1b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 4

     0x04 0x06 0x15 0x03

Node 0x1c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x0c 0x0f

Node 0x1d [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x1e [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000017: OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x20 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000017: OUT Detect Trigger ImpSense

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x17

  Processing Coefficient: 0x00

  Coefficient Index: 0x00

Node 0x21 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x22 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x23 [Beep Generator Widget] wcaps 0x70000c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x0f, nsteps=0x0f, stepsize=0x0b, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x8f]

Codec: Generic 1543 Si3054

Address: 1

Function Id: 0x2

Vendor Id: 0x15433155

Subsystem Id: 0x10431335

Revision Id: 0x100700

Modem Function Group: 0x1

--endcollapse--

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC861 Digital [ALC861 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [Intel]

Card hw:0 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16'

  Mixer name   : 'Realtek ALC660'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0861,10430000,00100340 HDA:15433155,10431335,00100700'

  Controls      : 14

  Simple ctrls  : 8

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 5 [22%] [-21.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 5 [22%] [-21.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Beep',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Caller ID',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Off-hook',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

!!Alsactl output

!!-------------

--startcollapse--

state.Intel {

   control.1 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.2 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 23'

      comment.dbmin -3600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.3 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.4 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 23'

      comment.dbmin -3600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Volume'

      value.0 5

      value.1 5

   }

   control.5 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.6 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000' (to many zeros, cut)

   control.7 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000' (to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.8 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '040000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'(to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.9 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.10 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

      value true

   }

   control.11 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 15'

      comment.dbmin -4500

      comment.dbmax 0

      iface MIXER

      name 'Beep Playback Volume'

      value.0 15

      value.1 15

   }

   control.12 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Beep Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.13 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'Off-hook Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.14 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'Caller ID Switch'

      value false

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!ALSA Device nodes

!!-----------------

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  0 Jul  7 11:02 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Jul  7 11:02 /dev/snd/hwC0D0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  5 Jul  7 11:02 /dev/snd/hwC0D1

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 24 Jul  7 11:02 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 16 Jul  7 11:02 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 17 Jul  7 11:02 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 30 Jul  7 11:02 /dev/snd/pcmC0D6c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 22 Jul  7 11:02 /dev/snd/pcmC0D6p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Jul  7 10:36 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Jul  7 10:29 /dev/snd/timer

!!Aplay/Arecord output

!!------------

APLAY

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC861 Digital [ALC861 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

ARECORD

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

!!Amixer output

!!-------------

!!-------Mixer controls for card 0 [Intel]

Card hw:0 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16'

  Mixer name   : 'Realtek ALC660'

  Components   : 'HDA:10ec0861,10430000,00100340 HDA:15433155,10431335,00100700'

  Controls      : 14

  Simple ctrls  : 8

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 5 [22%] [-21.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 5 [22%] [-21.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-36.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Beep',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Caller ID',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Off-hook',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

!!Alsactl output

!!-------------

--startcollapse--

state.Intel {

   control.1 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.2 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 23'

      comment.dbmin -3600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.3 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.4 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 23'

      comment.dbmin -3600

      comment.dbmax 3300

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Volume'

      value.0 5

      value.1 5

   }

   control.5 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.6 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000' (to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.7 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f0000000000000000000000000000' (to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.8 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000' (to many zeros, cut)

   }

   control.9 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.10 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

      value true

   }

   control.11 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 15'

      comment.dbmin -4500

      comment.dbmax 0

      iface MIXER

      name 'Beep Playback Volume'

      value.0 15

      value.1 15

   }

   control.12 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Beep Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.13 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'Off-hook Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.14 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'Caller ID Switch'

      value false

   }

}

--endcollapse--

!!All Loaded Modules

!!------------------

Module

snd_hda_intel

snd_seq_dummy

snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq

snd_seq_device

snd_pcm_oss

snd_mixer_oss

autofs4

xfs

exportfs

hid_cherry

usbhid

snd_hda_codec_si3054

snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_codec

snd_hwdep

iwl3945

nvidia

ehci_hcd

sdhci_pci

snd_pcm

sdhci

snd_timer

uhci_hcd

r8169

iwlcore

usbcore

mmc_core

snd

rfkill

mac80211

soundcore

ricoh_mmc

mii

asus_laptop

snd_page_alloc

rng_core

i2c_i801

!!Sysfs Files

!!-----------

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_pin_configs:

0x0b 0x99030110

0x0c 0x411111f0

0x0d 0x01a1183e

0x0e 0x411111f0

0x0f 0x0121101f

0x10 0x99a30130

0x11 0x99330131

0x12 0x01451120

0x1f 0x411111f0

0x20 0x411111f0

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/init_verbs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D1/init_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D1/driver_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D1/user_pin_configs:

/sys/class/sound/hwC0D1/init_verbs:

```

Is there anything else I could post to get closer to solution?

----------

